# All I need is my horse



## Iloveappys (Nov 21, 2012)

I reach out to touch you; my heart feels a sense of relief.
You slowly walk up to me with your eyes glued to mine.
I pet your strong neck, my mind is clear.
You look at me as if to say,” I trust you.”
I grip your mane and swing on to your slim back and smile.
You take a deep breath and gallop into the vast unknown.
All I need is my horse.
-Lily Grace
Age 11​


----------

